# The flock is beating up on one



## rwilly (Nov 11, 2012)

I have 4 hens and one rooster. They have been cooped together for a few weeks now without any serious problems. Occasionally the rooster will attack one of the hens but he doesn't persist too long. And he is also trying to make chicks with the hens sometimes too! Today when I let them out, the roo kept after one of the bigger hens that never backed down to him previously. He was pulling on the feathers on the back of her head and pulling her around. Her head is bald and bleeding, there is blood dripping down her beak, the other hens have jopined in on pecking her. This just started today. her comb is torn up also. 
I have put her in a dog crate within the coop so she wont get picked on further. I'm sure when I let her out again the pecking will continue. 

Now to the question...What can be done? Do I need to medicate this bird? I will keep her seperate for awhile but she can't live in the cage forever. Any ideas?


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Is your roo young? Sometimes a roo will take a liking to one particular hen and she might not be in the mood so to speak. He will and the other hens get a little jealous. Another thing I noticed about end is somebody gets a boo boo, the other chickens are so curious they peck the crap out of the injured bird. Sometimes this can lead to death. The best for sure is separate her till she heals but not away from the flock. I use Neosporin on minor injuries. Keep an eye out for any infections. If it were warm I say watch for flies and other blood biting insects.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Sandra covered my thoughts ...


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> Sandra covered my thoughts ...


can you use people neo spot in on chickens? I read you should use a vet ointment but I haven't found any. also, if I have someone here, can you tell me how to log in if I have forgotten my user name and password? I can't send or receive messages, so this is the only way I know to ask for help.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Treehouse said:


> can you use people neo spot in on chickens? I read you should use a vet ointment but I haven't found any. also, if I have someone here, can you tell me how to log in if I have forgotten my user name and password? I can't send or receive messages, so this is the only way I know to ask for help.


Yes you can use Neosporin for people on chickens. My vet who specializes in birds said that is what to use. Works on ducks, geese, swans, chickens, and turkeys. Those are all my birds so I can attest to them. Don't know about other birds. Works on dogs, cats and goats! LOL


----------



## rwilly (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I will put some neosporin on her tonight.
She has always been intolerant of the roosters pushiness, but I guess he got tired of her attitude! 
I usually let them out first thing in the AM, today I waited until about 8am. I am guessing being locked up together for too long took its toll. I was going to keep her in the crate tonight, but the wife suggested I lock up the roo and let the hen out.
Any thoughts on that?
I am leaning towards keeping her locked up for at least tonight, just in case the other hens start pecking on her. 
I think the other hens just join in what the roo is doing.

FYI- the coop is 4' X 10', maybe a little small for 6 chickens to be locked up in?


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

This is not relavent nutshell sure is a pretty hen what is she?


----------



## rwilly (Nov 11, 2012)

I think she is a Wyandotte.

She belonged to my tweaker neighbors. I have always been a good neighbor to them even though they are trouble. Done dirt work for them, graded their driveway a few other things, and I am probably the only neighbor that hasn't called the cops on them.
So I don't feel bad for their hen taking refuge at my place. After all the work I have done for them without compensation, I find it funny that the only thing I can get from them is a laying hen.

I agree, she sure is a looker!


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

rwilly said:


> Thanks for the help. I will put some neosporin on her tonight.
> She has always been intolerant of the roosters pushiness, but I guess he got tired of her attitude!
> I usually let them out first thing in the AM, today I waited until about 8am. I am guessing being locked up together for too long took its toll. I was going to keep her in the crate tonight, but the wife suggested I lock up the roo and let the hen out.
> Any thoughts on that?
> ...


I would lock her up because the other hens will peck. It's just a chicken thing roo or no roo, they peck boo boo's. but be sure she and the others can see each other. On the coop, mine is a 4' x 10' x 4'. I have one Jersey Giant, (roo), and three New Hampshire Hens in my coop. My roo is is a big fella' too. He's taller than my Pygmy goat. He's weighing in at about 11 pounds right now. Big ass rooster! They snuggle up at night together. I have some roost in there too for them to get on and I always keep a supply of water round the clock. I take out any food at night as to not draw predators or rodents. I put a bowl of food and greens out first thing in the morning and make sure it stays with food till dusk. I play with my chickens every day too. You can just walk up to any chicken and pick it up with ease. I have one that sits on my shoulder. We call her a southern style parrot! LOL. I eat the eggs. We do process our chickens for food but these four are my pets.


----------



## rwilly (Nov 11, 2012)

The rooster still is trying to kill the hen, so he's gotta go! 
After talking with some other chicken owners around here they say that once a roo tastes blood, he won't stop. I don't know if I believe that, but this roo sure ain't letting up on the hen, so he is going bye-bye. If he doesnt sell at the auction then he might get thrown out the car window on the way home, or made into stew. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I have heard that before about roosters. If he doesn't sell at auction just make stew!


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Don't throw him out the window. He may starve to death. These pets are not use to having to find their own food. And it's winter!! Hopefully he'll sell at auction, if not, find someone that wants him for dinner, or have him processed and you can have him for dinner.


----------



## rwilly (Nov 11, 2012)

SOLD!
I bought him for $6.00 and sold him for $12.00, the prices were pretty high today at the auction. We replaced him with a Barred Rock Rooster. I hope this one has a more pleasant demeanor, time will tell.

The couple other times we went to the auction, roosters were selling around $5-$10 max, today they were selling for up to the mid teens. The eggs were selling for $4-$5 a dozen.


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

rwilly said:


> SOLD!
> I bought him for $6.00 and sold him for $12.00, the prices were pretty high today at the auction. We replaced him with a Barred Rock Rooster. I hope this one has a more pleasant demeanor, time will tell.
> 
> The couple other times we went to the auction, roosters were selling around $5-$10 max, today they were selling for up to the mid teens. The eggs were selling for $4-$5 a dozen.


Blimey..pullets are $28 NZD here...that's about $20us


----------

